# Males building bubble nest?



## King James (Jan 30, 2012)

I haven't kept bettas very long and one thing I am seeing is the males building bubble nests. the females are in large tank.....does it hurt the males to keep building bubble nests without going thru the entire breeding process?


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Mine builds nests every so often and I dont even have a female in the house. Maybe hes trying to tell me something. lol


----------



## Tiari (Apr 25, 2012)

Nest making is pretty normal and they will do it without the presence of females. it is instinctual, and does not harm them in any way. In fact, bubble nest making is a sign that your Betta is comfortable in its home, and finds it safe enough to rear young.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nope he will be fine.Just his way of claiming his space is all.In the wild the females will travel but males spar for the best nesting site.Once claimed they will nest,and wait for the females to come by.Then he will flare and dance for her,to try and woo her.


----------



## King James (Jan 30, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> Nope he will be fine.Just his way of claiming his space is all.In the wild the females will travel but males spar for the best nesting site.Once claimed they will nest,and wait for the females to come by.Then he will flare and dance for her,to try and woo her.


Thanks....that makes sense for sure!


----------

